# How to fish for Tarpon?



## sperms (Feb 19, 2011)

I am renting a house for this weekend in the Corpis Christi area. I have a 23 foot proline center console. I would like to attempt to fish for Tarpon. I have never fished for tarpon before what tactics would yall recommend? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Withs the wind blowing 20 - 26 and 5 -7 ft waves .... forget it.

There were some reported in the middle of CC Bay of weeks ago but there will be 3 to 4 footers in the bay. (you won't see them)

Take your lady to the T-Heads an have a great meal.

Sorry... I have been waiting for a month and a half to get out to the jettys on a calm day.

Come back in September or eary October & ask again.

TC


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Tarponchaser said:


> Withs the wind blowing 20 - 26 and 5 -7 ft waves .... forget it.
> 
> There were some reported in the middle of CC Bay of weeks ago but there will be 3 to 4 footers in the bay. (you won't see them)
> 
> ...


What he said


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

reports of a fish jumped yesterday evening close to the CC Bay harbor


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Tarpon strategy? Everyone has their own style, but I head towards the jetty and work the guts in the sandbars off the beach. It's all in "getting a visual" and targeting them just like redfish. 

Some look for bait balls as well, such as jumping bait or diving birds, and see if you see any silver color indicating a tarpon, since nearly anything can set off bait, especially the despised Jack Crevalle, also known as "jetty tuna." Indeed, a good part of tarpon strategy is learning what to NOT throw hooks at. 

As mentioned, some tarpon do get in the bay, similar sight casting method, often times with the dawn and dusk bite or the turn of the tide. The wind just got up here on SPI, with tends to turn off the jetty and beach action - the tarpon are there, but nearly impossible to ID. Playing the inside in the bay is usually very slow and frustrating for tarpon. 

As some will say, if and when the wind lays down, the tarpon seem more numerous, and indeed I've seen them nearly flopping onto the beach if the first gut is deep enough, which is paradise for the fly fishermen. Good luck and look for tagged fish, which is always a lucky thing.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I bet some of those puppies sneak up inside the jetties and feed near bottom. There's pictures of Franklin Roosevelt catching one way inside the jetties in April, way back when.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey guys, how common is it to catch a tarpon inlands. I was fishing with a guide last wednesday in Baffin. I was on a work trip so we where throwing croaker up by Alazan. The trout bite was on for sure, but out of nowhere I hooked a tarpon, a 40ish lber. Got it to the boat and in a violent fury spit the hook and slowly swam off. Pretty interesting, the guide was very amazed as well.


----------

